# What kind of poop is this?



## smiddy539 (Jun 26, 2017)

I live in Rhode Island. I found this after my house sat for 6 months during a renovation. Please look at the middle of the picture to the left of the drill bits. It was in the basement under a couch. There is mice poop around it. I am just not sure what those two pieces are poop are from that are larger than the mice poop? Squirrel? ChipMonk? Mole?

What does everyone think?


----------



## smiddy539 (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

All the feces look black. . .are they? When it's liquid/soft like that, it would be hard to tell if it just digested something bad & had liquid feces. Or alternatively, ate poison that makes it bleed. Blood turns black as it's digested & causes liquid stool.
Here's a drawing of scat, but none looks like that.









Unless, you had a mink or marten under the couch!


----------

